# 1am hypo



## jimmysmum (Mar 30, 2010)

J came into our room at 1am and said he felt hypo, we tested and he was hypo at 3.5 obviously we treated it before he went back to bed and he had a flapjack, his levels were fine this morning, we asked him was he asleep and he said yes and that he woke up with shaky legs and felt the hunger so knew he could well be hypo.

He's never had anything like that happen before, his reading before bed was normal, he has got a cold atm and did have a couple of higher readings than normal yesterday, i know the levels can go high when unwell and i am wondering can illness make them go the other way too and have hypos? or is this likely to be random.

Im so glad the hypo woke him and he had the sense not to ignore it, he woke his brother first then us.

Thanks xx


----------



## Carynb (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Jimmysmum
My J had a cold and temperature over the last week- it was his first since diagnosis and his levels were all over the place.He would be around 18 then be having a hypo of 2.4 less than 2 hours later without having had insulin inbetween.
Despite having good bed time readings,twice I found him hypo(3.5 and 3.6), at 2AM but FAST ASLEEP which scared me some what.
Touch wood he seems to be over it now but it certainly made for an interesting time with his diabetes.
Good news that your J came and woke you, bless him.
Take care


----------



## jimmysmum (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks Caryn, i guess it is a normal part of diabetes then when they are ill to be up, and down too...its scary when they have them at night time but im thankful he woke up and knew. Just goes to show night tests are a must especially when ill. Hope your J is better now, my J has had great levels all day so hes off to school tomorrow (touch wood no more hypos/highs tonight) xxx


----------



## Kei (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes, mine go right up and right down when they have a cold.  J woke up last week and came to me to be tested because he felt hypo, and he was.

I hope your J is better. 

I've just noticed, there are a lot of Js on here!


----------



## rspence (Apr 26, 2010)

*thanks for this discussion*

I was looking for info/previous threads about nighttime hypos and also how being slightly unwell affects BM's. Found some good answers here.

from JP's mum


----------

